# Opened door in garage :(



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was opening the door of my porsche in the garage and, despite being super careful, my knee touched the door handle which caused it to wobble forward and briefly hit one of the breeze blocks in the garage :wall: 

Anyway, luckily it didn't strike all the way through, but instead did something quite peculiar. It looks like its taken off the clearcoat but the actual colour coat is still there. However, you can see and feel with your finger the chunks of missing clearcoat. I have already compounded (megs ult. compound) and then some ScratchX diminishing abrasive to bring gloss back to the region.

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to improve it? I think adding touch up clearcoat to it is out of the question because, even the thinnest application of clear will blob out much more than the craters that were formed, and even once wet sanded it'll probably be worse.

As I see it at the moment, I have two options;

1) Wet sand the area with 3000 grit or so and see if that smoothes out the edges of the craters so it doesn't look as apparent
2) Use some paint thinner of some sort (can anyone recommend such a thing - and how to use it?) as to somehow 'melt' the surrounding clearcoat and allow it to flow into the craters thus smoothing it out.

Or is there anything else than someone can suggest?

Photos:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Due to the colour touching it up won't improve it, it will just highlight it and I wouldn't recommend using any type of thinners. 
Sanding the edges is a risky game the chances of you striking through are high, It's really not that bad I would either dab some clear into it for protection or just leave it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need one of these fella, well worth it. I have screwed it to the side of my wall and it's save my cars door many times.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=132


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel for you, it's so annoying when you do something like this yourself. Maybe consider putting a strip of carpet on the wall of your garage to prevent it happening again.

And perhaps one of these to cover the damage


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going to order one of those garage wall pad things, thanks. :thumb:

I'm going to pass on sticking that plastic item to my door though thanks :lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just screw some old carpet or floor mats to the wall, job done for less than a quid...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Some judicious use of something like this?

http://www.plastikote.com/products/Automotive%20Touch%20Up/Scratch-Pen.html


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I have a very small artists paint brush, size 00, that I use to touch in any stone chips and I would definitely try and add some clearcoat into what remains of the chips.

My method is to use a spray can and spray some lacquer or paint into the lid and use this to touch in the chip. The paint is very thin and it is easy to apply a small amount this way. You could even use a wooden ****tail stick instead of the fine brush.

Take your time, keep assessing your work and build up the thickness slowly. I wouldn't recommend wet sanding and doubt you will need to do this if you touch in as above and take care.

Without anything added to the chips the area will be all the vulnerable to further damage and possible wear in my opinion.

Hope the above helps.

Alan W


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

As already suggested I would try and fill up with clear first.
You could then very lightly wet sand and polish if required.


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

I glued some thick foam to the wall or some table felt upside down 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Simz said:


> Just screw some old carpet or floor mats to the wall, job done for less than a quid...


exactly what i did.:thumb:


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Cover the edge of the doors with this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-Door-Edge-Protection-Film/dp/B00650NY6G


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd flat the damage out, and pull that in with a proper brush meant for the job... a couple of coats of colour down the door edge followed by clear and you'd never know...
I do these sort of repairs daily on prestige cars... :thumb:

I've covered it before in the door edge repair thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251392&page=3


----------

